# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of June 17-23



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What's everyone doing this week, which is the first week of summer?

We are hoping to get to Dan's. Just working on harder singles, throwing in a harder double. He ran a nice one last week, 50 yard go-bird and 150 yard memory bird, about 90 degrees apart. I was pleased that he didn't show any lack of confidence on the memory bird. Also working on some big swims, and some in-and-out blinds. 

Other than Dan's, we won't train this week. Too hot, too much going on.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We will continue with the water work we have been doing. I have been carrying around a few decoys. This past week I put out 21" black duck decoys (my own gunning decoys) and some goose decoys. Even though the dogs in my group have seen decoys, the oversize decoys either 1) intimidated the dogs or 2) caused them to stop and investigate. Even Buffy who is blind to the decoys stopped, sniffed a decoy, gave it a lick and went on for her retrieve.

I will also be training Buffy to prepare her for our upcoming WC/WCX test in the summer. She has been doing the work for quite a while but now it is a matter of performing this with the "testing distractions".This is one test that is worth coming for even if it is a little bit of a trip. We do a nice test and last year we turned the test into a training opportunity for non-qualifying dogs.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

MH PASS #2!!!!
WOOHOOO

*Slater* has way exceeded my expectations and I'm SO proud of him! He is a little pro. He handled these past two weekends like a seasoned dog. Gooooooo Slaydoo!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

HUGE congratulations Anney!!! You guys are just SMOKIN' ! ! !


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats, Anney and Slater.
Two down, when is the next one?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations to K9-Design and Slater!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks ya'lls
I would love to go to the Aug 11th Presque Isle test back up here in OH but I think I have petsitting clients still 
So next one will be at the national.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, we are off to the vet this week for bloodwork. Breeze is just not herself--lethargic, depressed, just off. Her work on marks was not good this weekend, and even people who have been running with us and a friend who was judging us on Sunday said she just did not seem herself. Hoping we can get to the bottom of this and it isn't anything serious.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no Shelly, I hope it's nothing serious. Do you have tick borne disease issues where you are? 
Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, we have Lyme, the ticks are bad this spring, and we were hunting in a Lyme hotspot last fall--a warm fall that would not have made them dormant yet. So that is one thing we will be checking for.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just stopping in to see if Shelly is back from the vet....any word??
FWIW, I had posted in another thread that Tito is Lyme positive. We picked it up in a routine blood test, but it was "significant positive".
At that time, I told the vet he had no symptoms. But now after 2 weeks on the doxy, I can see that he was, in fact, symptomatic but it was subtle. 
At our last agility trial, on the last day, he was just a total slug in the ring. Didn't want to jump, it was like dragging him around the ring which is not like him. It was hot, so I just figured it was the heat. But even walking to the car, he was walking with his head down and panting. A couple people commented that Tito seemed "tired", and I said, "oh, he just doesn't like heat".
Even around the house he was pretty lethargic. He's so lazy I didn't make much of it, but now that I see the difference, I know he was bothered by the Lyme.
I hope it's something as easily treated with Breeze. Will be waiting to hear from you, and hoping for good news.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thought sthat it is nothing serious and easily fixable. 



sterregold said:


> Well, we are off to the vet this week for bloodwork. Breeze is just not herself--lethargic, depressed, just off. Her work on marks was not good this weekend, and even people who have been running with us and a friend who was judging us on Sunday said she just did not seem herself. Hoping we can get to the bottom of this and it isn't anything serious.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope all is okay with Breeze. 

Took the clan out to work with my neighbor. I know I need to work on lengthening marks with Tag, so what do I do??? Run bird boy marks, in alfalfa that is a little too tall encouraging Tag to hunt for the marks (I'm an idiot). Breeze did well, though she too lost one of the marks and needed help.

I worked Dooley on two sight blinds and he did awesome. Then my neighbor worked his dog on a pigeon. On the last retrieve, she didn't want to fetch as it went into water. Dooley had no problem getting it though.

Found out this morning Dooley is a daddy. I received an e-mail around 2:00 this morning saying there were 4 girls and 3 boys. Just got word a little while ago that another boy popped out around noon.

Pedigree: dooley x amber


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations Dooley!!! Will you be sending us cigars?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> congratulations Dooley!!! Will you be sending us cigars?


Jodie suggested rawhide cigars for everyone. 

Cyber cigars to all!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Breezy girl, I hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

has anyone heard from Shelly?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Yesterday we did some work at the baseball field, marks and some handling drills, followed by some obedience exercises. We drew some spectators. Then obedience class in the evening. Buffy did well in class---yes, the advantages of working a dog that has burned off some energy. After class, more work in a field I discovered near the obedience class.

Today, out to the pond for more water work.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Just stopping in to see if Shelly is back from the vet....any word??
> FWIW, I had posted in another thread that Tito is Lyme positive. We picked it up in a routine blood test, but it was "significant positive".
> At that time, I told the vet he had no symptoms. But now after 2 weeks on the doxy, I can see that he was, in fact, symptomatic but it was subtle.
> At our last agility trial, on the last day, he was just a total slug in the ring. Didn't want to jump, it was like dragging him around the ring which is not like him. It was hot, so I just figured it was the heat. But even walking to the car, he was walking with his head down and panting. A couple people commented that Tito seemed "tired", and I said, "oh, he just doesn't like heat".
> ...


We cannot get in until later this week. Grrr. Will update once we see Carol.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry Shelly. What a worry. Is she any better? What about pyometra?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Pyo doesn't seem likely. Her last season was in February and she is not running a fever. Just "off"--lethargic and down.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Did some water marks today and Scout did great...actually, did one at the same spot where she balked the other week....and this time she broke. Go figure. I wanted to let it go since she has had this on/off problem but my friend knew better and wouldn't let me let her get away with it. Beautiful day...used real ducks for once. No water issues other than the break.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had a nice session yesterday. We set up decoys in our pond. We first did a double. Then we returned to do a triple. Then to help dry her off we did some marks in the field behind the pond. Overall, a pretty nice afternoon.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We ran some simple marks with Tag, yesterday. He retrieved the marks okay, but he is off, physically, totally not himself (he's calm and laid back). He didn't eat last night, not even his pre-bed cookie. I'm going to take him in today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Geez Laura, you must be beside yourself with worry. I sure hope it's nothing serious, just something he ate.
Be sure to let us know.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Too hot to really train, 97 Deg in the city. I think it's time to work on some obedience in the shade. Buffy suffers in the heat---not worth taking any risks.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoping all goes well at the vets! 



DNL2448 said:


> We ran some simple marks with Tag, yesterday. He retrieved the marks okay, but he is off, physically, totally not himself (he's calm and laid back). He didn't eat last night, not even his pre-bed cookie. I'm going to take him in today.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, looks like my baby has a raging infection. I knew he was not right. I'll know more when I pick him up around 3:00. Now I feel bad throwing marks for him yesterday, but he didn't act like he didn't want to.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

aw geez Laura, I'm sorry. Infection of what kind? Did they say? At least it's something treatable, anyway. Hope he feels better quickly.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

No. It's not pancritis (sp) or giardia. So we are treating him with amoxicillian and a bland diet for a day or two and see how he does.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sending healing wishes your way. Feel better soon Tag!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

It's miserably hot, expected to reach near 100 Deg today. I will soon be helping someone in our club with his dog. Delivery to hand is an issue and I offered to spend some time helping him out. This is a young dog and the handler is relatively inexperienced but I welcome the opportunity to encourage people to get out into the field.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well. I have an answer. Breeze has fractured a molar and it will have to be removed. She is having her surgery on July 3rd. So our season is pretty much shot until fall!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor baby, I'm glad you found out what was wrong and that she will recover, even if it will throw a wrench in your plans. Heal well, Miss Breeze.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Aw Shelly, I'm sorry. But I'm glad it was something that's not life threatening, and can be fixed.
My training partner's dog had something similar happen, and he was back retrieving sock bumpers (yes, a sock stuffed with fluff and the end tied) a week later. Maybe you can devise something soft for her?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Casey fractured a molar - he healed quicker than we expected and was much, much happier once that tooth was out 

Glad it is fixable



sterregold said:


> Well. I have an answer. Breeze has fractured a molar and it will have to be removed. She is having her surgery on July 3rd. So our season is pretty much shot until fall!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good to know. Unfortunately one of the qualifying tests for the Cdn National Master is the weekend before her surgery and the other is a week and a half later--just not enough time to know that she will be healed and get training in to be reliable. Looks like it will be Quebec next year for us.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Winter and I were entered in Senior today and we came away without a pass.
We managed to pass the land series, with a controlled break and then I had to handle on the memory bird. She one whistled the blind.

She picked up both the water marks but the water blind was too much for us.
On the blind she didn't have a problem with the first point (see pic) but the 2nd point did us in. I could not keep her off of it and then I could never get her to drive back, toward the blind, off of the point. She just doesn't have those skills yet. I knew going in that the water blind was our weakness. 

So we will continue to work on those water handling skills and reminded her to keep her furry butt on the ground.


----------

